# Surf-n-Turf



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey,how are you hauling that Fish n mate cart on your SUV?I know you can by the attachment for $119.00 clams,but but there's gotta be a CHEAPER way to haul that thing on a 2 inch hitch.
Open to any suggestions!


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

I've got a welder. You got 2" tubes? 

That cart fits great in the SUV. With plenty of room for all the other necessities. (Four cases of beer, ten bags of chips, some sardines, crackers, etc.) 

Having trouble now deciding on a cooler. Any ideas from you?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Saw some nice coolers @ Super-K.
I didn't know you were a jack of all trades.I will get the 2 inch tubes,and beer&chips....so we can weld that cart receiver on my truck  
By the way,While @ Super-K,I saw those Coleman Personell hetaers on sale for $35.00 clams.Pretty sweet deal,as those heaters sell for @ least 60 clams @ SA.
Good to have on those lonely cold,rainy days fishing @ Sandbridge.

Lemme know when you want to put your welding sheild on and put that receiver on my truck.


And 1 other thing,I am gonna get that Rod /54 qt cooler rack from Fish-N-Mate,also.I have to purchase a front end receiver,since that's how you attach it and I want to have the freedom of de-taching it when I ain't fishin.(Ya know I can't drive around all the time FRONTING,I was always fishing).


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Surf and Turf

Depending on the dimensions of the cart you got, the 58 quart Coleman Xtreme Cooler might be worth a try. Thick insulation equals good cold storage. The coolers classic silver color blends in well against the aluminum of the Fish N Mate.

I have the wheeled 50 qt one. Had to use it before fishing season cause our fridge went on the fritz. Held our stuff really well. Opening it up was just like going into a freezer. The cold air hit me right in the face everytime I open it. I'm thinking about ordering the 36 qt one from Walmart.com. At only $19 plus shipping (haven't checked that charge yet) it'll be good for separate food and beverage storage. I'll check a local Walmart to see if they carry the 36 qt. Probably can save a few bucks versus having it shipped. 

Try this for info on the 58 quart Xtreme direct from the manufacturer. My shipping cost was only $8. Not bad. My order was delivered within 5 days. 

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/prod_Detail.asp?Product_id=6273-707&CategoryID=8580&SourcePage=PROD_CATEGORY_MAIN.ASP&SubmittingPage=Pr 

Might pay off to price compare. Some local stores may carry this. Hey, a deal's a deal.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Damn just noticed my reply post didn't post.

NS4D, give me a call when you get the 2X2. Better get enough for 2.  Weekend will probably be good.

Thanks for the info on the coolers. I hope I can find the 50 qt. I got the 36 qt at SA Monday and it is too small. Checking after work.


Thanks again.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Surf Stirrer, got the 58 qt. and it fits great. Was hoping for a little tighter fit, but it works with bungie. $40 at Sports Authority. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

The best thing is the low drain. Saves the back form the "squat, tilt, and hold" to get melted water out. Even better, I don't always feel like prepping fish after a long night on the pier. I'm looking forward to being able to dump a fresh bag of ice on top and let her sit til I'm rested and ready to handle my catch. Usually the next day.  No more melted ice surprises or fishy smelling fish. Shoot---I might even be able to make a return pier visit with the old fish still in tow.  

What's SA price on the 36 quart size?

Thanks


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Yes, I definitely like the low drain. Also the wheels in case I don't use the cart.

$35! I couldn't believe it was only $5 and change difference.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

You got the 50 qt I see. Good choice. It's a bit smaller than the wheeless 58qt. Still a good size though. Sometimes going the double duty route is the way to go. It'll be a breeze to handle when you got to pick up and head out in a hurry. Like when the word is "the fish are biting now!"

I was thinking bout velcroing a piece of suede or something on the back end between the wheels. Maybe Duck taping a flexible piece of tin or something similiar. It looks a bit low to the ground there. I wouldn't want my investment to get a hole rubbed in it. 

Thanks for the price check. I gotta pass on SA. What a difference 5 bucks made! I'll check out Walmart tomorrow for the 36 qt. Might be able to get it for around $25.

Thanks


----------

